# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Munkkivuoren raitiotie

## teme

Valtuustoaloite " Munkkivuoren liittämisestä raitiovaunulinja- tai metroverkostoon" oli KSV:n käsittelyssä ja tänään HKL:n johtokunnassa. Esittelyteksi on sinänsä muuten kai ihan asiallinen, mutta nämä perustelut:



> Aloite tukee Helsingin kaupungin ja HKL-liikelaitoksen tavoitteita ja on ajankohtainen...
> 
> Tämänhetkisen käsityksen mukaan Munkkivuoren liittäminen raideliikenteen piiriin tulee kyseeseen raitioliikenteellä ensisijaisesti nykyisen raitiolinja 4/4T:n pohjalta. Linja 4/4T haaroitettaisiin Munkkiniemen aukiolla siten, että Munkkiniemen haara jatkuisi nykyisellään ja Munkkivuoren haara jatkettaisiin Huopalahdentietä Munkkivuoren keskustaan. Aloitteessa esitettyyn linjan 10 jatkamiseen verrattuna tämä mahdollistaisi paremmin bussiliikenteen keventämistä ja siten kokonaistaloudellisemman ratkaisun. Koska tällä hetkellä ollaan laajentamassa raitiolinjaverkkoa Jätkäsaareen, Kalasatamaan ja Laajasaloon Kruunuvuorenrantaan, on kuitenkin ilmeistä, että mahdollinen Munkkivuoren raitiolinja voisi toteutua vasta vuoden 2020 jälkeen.


Siis koska tehdään isot ratikkajärjestelmät Jätkään ja Kalasatamaan, suurinvestointi Laajasaloon siltoineen, niin on täysin mahdotonta tehdä samalla vuosikymmennellä noin kilometrin pituinen linjan pidennys parilla pysäkillä, joka pidentää linjan ajoaikaa ehkä pari minuuttia suuntaansa. Täh?

----------


## petteri

Onnistuisiko varsinaisen Munkkivuoren ratikan vetäminen vaan nykyistä nelosta pidentäen käyttäen reittiä Munkkiniemen puistotie - Laajalahdentie - Professorintie - Munkkivuori? Toisen linjan voisi sitten ajaa reittiä Huopalahdentie - Vanha viertotie - Pitäjämäentie - Pitäjämäen asema (mahdollinen jatko - Konala -Pähkinärinne).  

Tuollainen ratkaisu vaikuttaisi minusta toimivan Pisaran ja Jokerin kanssa mukavasti yhteen. 

Keskustayhteys välillä Esplanadi - Meilahti kannattaisi toteuttaa Pitäjämäen linjalle Töölön metrolla, jota ajettaisiin isoilla ratikoilla.

----------


## hylje

Rahoitus on kovin poliittinen asia. Politiikka ei suoraviivaista järkeä aina tottele.

Toisaalta oletettavasti silta Turuntien yli vaatisi tukevoittamista, joka on jo aika kallista. Lisäksi on byrokratiaa ja asukasyhteistyötä hoidettavana, joka puolestaan on tavallisesti hidasta.

----------


## ess

Kannattaisikohan tuo linjaus vetää ostarilta keskelle Munkkivuoren viheralueille Ulvilantien asemesta. Näinollen tarvittavaa rataa tulisi vähemmän, eikä autotkaan pääsisi häiritsemään liikennöintiä (tai vastaavasti ratikka autoja) kuitenkin sama palvelutaso saavuttaen.

----------


## ess

> Toisaalta oletettavasti silta Turuntien yli vaatisi tukevoittamista, joka on jo aika kallista. Lisäksi on byrokratiaa ja asukasyhteistyötä hoidettavana, joka puolestaan on tavallisesti hidasta.


Siltaa ei tarvitse vahvistaa jos linjaus kulkee Huopalahdentietä. Toki Huopalahdentielle tehtävät muutokset ja mahdolliset omat kaistat tulisivat erittäin kalliiksi. Ruuhkassa ratikan seisottaminen sen sijaan tappaisi tuon reitin järkevyyden tyystin.

----------


## teme

> Onnistuisiko varsinaisen Munkkivuoren ratikan vetäminen vaan nykyistä nelosta pidentäen käyttäen reittiä Munkkiniemen puistotie - Laajalahdentie - Professorintie - Munkkivuori?


Itseasiassa minulta meni Laajalahden- ja Munkkiniemenaukio sekaisin, eli oletin että ajatus oli nimenomaan tuo. Laajalahdentie on suht leveä vähäautoinen, tosin siinä on heti aukion jälkeen mäki joka voi olla nousukulmana ehkä haaste. Professorin- ja Ulvilantie on leveitä baanoja, tarvittaessa niitä voidaan myös vähän leventää, eli sinne mahtuu kyllä omat kiskot jos halutaan. Silmämääräisesti se Professorintien silta on järeää 60-lukulaista tekoa, en tiedä vaatisiko vahvistuksia. Tämä reitti on pitempi kuin Huopalahdentien kauta, mutta saattaa olla jopa nopeampi, koska autoliikennettä on niin paljon vähemmän. Huopalahdentiessä on taas se hyvä puoli että saataisin sen itäpuolella asuvat lähemmäs pysäkkiä.

Munkkivuoren keskellä on autottomalla alueella koulu, jos ei halua tapella paikallisten kanssa niin ei kannata ehdottaa sinne ratikkaa.

----------


## hylje

Niin, olin laiska enkä jaksanut katsoa kartasta mistä reitistä tarkalleen oli kyse. Suokaa anteeksi.

Huopalahdentiellä oleva linjaus on ongelmallisen tuntuinen lähinnä Turunväylän risteyksen kohdalla (Hesburger ja kevyen liikenteen ylikulku tulevat tielle helposti): katukanjonin reunoilla olevat pihakadut vaikuttavat riittävän vähäliikenteisiltä jotta raitiovaunu voisi niillä ajaa sujuvasti, eikä pyhiä parkkipaikkojakaan pitäisi kadota liialti.

----------


## Jusa

> Huopalahdentiellä oleva linjaus on ongelmallisen tuntuinen lähinnä Turunväylän risteyksen kohdalla (Hesburger ja kevyen liikenteen ylikulku tulevat tielle helposti): katukanjonin reunoilla olevat pihakadut vaikuttavat riittävän vähäliikenteisiltä jotta raitiovaunu voisi niillä ajaa sujuvasti, eikä pyhiä parkkipaikkojakaan pitäisi kadota liialti.


Mikäli Pasilanväylä eli Hakamäentien jatke Mannerheimintieltä tunnelissa Tarvon moottoritiehen valmistuu samassa aikataulussa, niin ongelmaa ei tule.
Huopalahdentien kokoojakaduille mahtuu tosiaan kiskot hyvin.

Mielestäni edelleen pitäisi vakavasti miettiä kiskojen jatkamista jokeriin elikkä Vihditien ympyrään. Kokonaistarve olisi n. 2.5 km rataa.

----------


## 339-DF

Raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmassa Munkkivuoren raitiotie on melko keskeisessä asemassa. Suunnitelmassahan on tarkkaan käyty läpi ennen vuotta 2020 toteutuvaksi aiotut hankkeet, joista jokainen on käytännössä sidottu maankäytön muutoksiin (lukuunottamatta Topeliuksenkadun rataa, joka toisaalta voidaan nähdä myös Munkkivuoren ratikan ensi vaiheena).

Vuoden 2020 jälkeen ajoittuvista ratalaajennuksista eniten tilaa raportissa on saanut juuri Munkkivuori, jota on selostettu liitteessä 9 (sivut 73-76). Munkkivuoren hanke ei periaatteessa liity maankäytön muutoksiin, vaikka sekin on saanut kimmokkeen siitä, että alueelle ollaan lähivuosina tekemässä lisää niin työpaikkoja, asuntoja kuin palveluitakin.

Munkkivuoren raitiotietä on selvitetty eri tavoin 1970-luvulta lähtien, viimeksi Kanjo-projektissa 1995 ja jollain tasolla myös Ratikka 2015 -kartoissa parin vuoden takaa. "Uusi tuleminen" tämän vuoden aikana on tapahtunut KSV:n, HKL:n ja Munkinseutu ry:n (alueen kaupunginosayhdistys) tiiviinä yhteistyönä, kun asukasyhdistys oli huolestunut siitä, että Munkkivuoren kehityshankkeet lisäävät autoliikennettä kovasti semminkin kun bussipalvelun laatu koetaan sen verran heikoksi, ettei bussi juuri houkuttele uusia matkustajia, pikemminkin sen matkustajamäärät ovat laskusuunnassa.

Raitiovaunun avulla voitaisiin houkutella uusia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä sekä nykyisistä että tulevista asukkaista ja työssäkäyvistä (uuden raitiolinjan vaikutuspiirissä ovat suuret toimistotalot IBM, Pfizer, Canon, Pohjola-Sanoma sekä tuleva lääketehtaan rakennus Ulvilantiellä). Huopalahdentietä linjattu raitiolinja mahdollistaa myös bussiliikenteen karsimisen siten, että liikennöintikulut pysyvät ennallaan tai jopa laskevat.

HKL:n tekemässä esisuunnitelmassa (tuo mainittu liite 9) linjat 3T ja 7 on ohjattu Topeliuksenkadulle ja niiden vuoroväli on tasainen 10 min, jolloin Eläintarhan ja Arkadiankadun välille saadaan 5 min vuoroväli (linja 7 voi kulkea joko Arkadiankatua Lasipalatsille tai Kampin kautta Rautatieasemalle). Lisäksi Topeliuksenkadulla kulkee 10 min välein Munkkivuoren linja 5, jonka reitti näkyy oheisessa kartassa.

Bussiliikennettä on karsittu siten, että linjat 14, 14B ja 18 on lakkautettu. Tämä on mahdollista, kun ratikkasuunnitelmat ulottuvat pohjoisessa ensi kertaa Talinrantaan asti.

HKL on lisäksi selvittänyt erilaisia alavaihtoehtoja (mm. linjan 39 ohjaamista Huopalahdentien kautta sekä linjan 14 säilyttämistä välillä Pajamäki-Kamppi, sekä vaihtoehtoa jossa 7 säilyy Mannerheimintiellä).

Lisäksi HKL on tutkinut myös toisen ratikkavaihtoehdon, jossa linja 4 jaetaan linjoiksi 2, 4 ja 5, joista kukin kulkevat 10 min välein. Näistä 2 & 4 kulkevat Katajanokalle ja 5 Eiraan, pohjoisessa 2 kulkee Munkkivuoreen ja 4 & 5 Munkkiniemeen. Tässä vaihtoehdossa Munkkiniemen ratikan vuoroväli on edelleen nykyinen 5 min, mutta joka toinen vuoro kulkee Topeliuksenkatua ja joka toinen Mannerheimintietä.

Esisuunnitelman mukaan Munkkivuoren raitiolinja siis alentaa järjestelmän liikennöintikustannuksia (toteutusvaihtoehdosta riippuen jopa 1Me / vuosi). Radan rakennuskustannusten karkea arvio on 28 Me.

Ensi vuoden aikana laaditaan tarkempi, yleissuunnitelmatasoinen suunnitelma tarkempine kustannusennusteineen ym. Uskoisin, että silloin myös vaihtoehdot karsiutuvat niin, että jäljelle jää se, jossa palvelutaso ja liikennöintikustannukset optimoidaan.

Ensi vuoden lopulla valmistuva trollikkaselvitys varmaankin tarjoaa trollien palauttamista Topeliuksenkadun suunnalle, joten tarkoitus on, että keskenään vertailukelpoiset suunnitelmat tarjovat sitten kaksi vaihtoehtoa, joista voidaan valita toteuttamiskelpoisempi.

Itse toivon, että jatkosuunnittelu osoittaisi Munkkivuoren ratikan sen verran kannattavaksi hankkeeksi, että sitä voisi aikaistaa tuosta 2020-jälkeisestä "kakkoskorista" niin, että rata saataisiin käyttöön jo noin vuoden 2015 tienoilla.

----------


## Jusa

Tuo olla kyllä eriitäin toivottava hanke ja täytyykin toivoa että rataa jatkettaisiin heti Topeliuksen radan jälkeen aina Munkkivuoreen asti. Olisikin toivottavaa, että "vitonen" pystyisi aloittamaan samalla kun Munkkivuoren ostokeskus ympäristöineen uusitaan ja melkein tuplaantuu, arviolta v. 2015

Yhtä tärkeä linja on myös Meilahden klinikalla asioiville.

Tulevaisuutta ajatellen ostarilta on vain alle kilometrin matka Jokeri-rataan, joten liityntäkin on täysin mahdollista, jolloin Pajamäen, Leppävaaran suunnista tulevilla olisi uusi jouheva yhteys Meilahteen ja aina Etelä-Helsinkiin asti

----------


## Salomaa

Jos kerran johdinautoliikenne on noin puolet halvempaa, niin kannattaa odottaa kaikessa rauhassa johdinautoselvityksen valmistumista.  Yksi johdinauton kiistattomista eduista on se että linjan muuttaminen toiseen paikkaan on huomattavasi helpompaa kuin kokonaisen raitiotie järjestelmaän muuttaminen,  Ensimmäiseksi kannattaa käynnistää johdinautoliikenne Jokeri-linjalla.  Alkuvaiheessa osa kulkisi sähköllä osa dieselöljyllä tai maakaasulla.

Martti Salomaa

----------


## j-lu

> Jos kerran johdinautoliikenne on noin puolet halvempaa, niin kannattaa odottaa kaikessa rauhassa johdinautoselvityksen valmistumista.  Yksi johdinauton kiistattomista eduista on se että linjan muuttaminen toiseen paikkaan on huomattavasi helpompaa kuin kokonaisen raitiotie järjestelmaän muuttaminen,  Ensimmäiseksi kannattaa käynnistää johdinautoliikenne Jokeri-linjalla.  Alkuvaiheessa osa kulkisi sähköllä osa dieselöljyllä tai maakaasulla.


Raitiovaunuja pystynee tuolla vitosen linjalla liikennöimään voitollisesti, joten se vasta halpaa onkin. Lisäksi saadaan johdinautoihin verrattuna parempi palvelutaso ja ylivoimainen kapasiteetti.

Jokeria ei voi liikennöidä johdinautoilla, koska kapasiteetti ei riitä. Tai siis - voi liikennöidä, mutta kapasiteetti ei riitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos kerran johdinautoliikenne on noin puolet halvempaa, niin kannattaa odottaa kaikessa rauhassa johdinautoselvityksen valmistumista.


Tässä vaiheessa ei kannata heittää tuollaisia tuulesta temmattuja lukuja, vaan odotella kaikessa rauhassa, että molemmat vaihtoehdot selvitetään. Tässähän toimitaan nyt aivan oikein: selvitetään sekä ratikat että trollit, jotta tarkoituksenmukaisempi voidaan sitten valita oikein perustein. Minusta olisi aikamoisen huonoa virkamiesvalmistelua, että tutkittaisiin vain yksi vaihtoehto, jonka jälkeen valittaisiin sitten se yksi tai ei tehtäisi yhtään mitään.

Munkkivuoren osalta on huomattava, että asukkaiden näkökulmasta nimenomaan raitiovaunu on tervetullut siksi, että bussiliikenne kärsii jatkuvista ja vakavista ongelmista; matka-aikojen hajonta on niin suuri (kokemusperäisesti Munkkivuoresta keskustaan 20-50 min!) ja siinä määrin ennakolta arvaamattomissa, että kun vaikkapa on varattuna lääkäri keskikaupungilla, niin sinne joutuu lähtemään tuntia etukäteen. "Hyvänä päivänä" odotellaan sitten puoli tuntia perillä, huonona päivänä ehditään juuri ja juuri. Sama koskee tietysti päivittäisiä työmatkoja  molemmissa suunnissa. Tämä säännöttömyys on 18:n suurin ongelma, ja se on tietysti suoraa seurausta siitä, että kuljetaan autoliikenteen kaistoilla ja ollaan ruuhkien armoilla.

Koska bussipalvelu on huonoa, sillä on vähän käyttäjiä. Matkustajamäärät ovat viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana pienentyneet, sitä myöten vuoroväliä on pidennetty. Noidankehä on valmis, sillä mitä pidempi vuoroväli on, sitä harvempi enää viitsii käyttää bussia. Kun itse asuin Munkkivuoren puolella, kävelin päivittäin 1,5 km raitiovaunun pysäkille, koska se oli pitkästä kävelystä huolimatta nopeampi ja ennen kaikkea varmempi keskustayhteys kuin oven edestä kulkeva ratikka. En ollut yksin kävelyineni.

Munkkivuoren vanheneva väestö on toivonut ratikkaa myös siksi, että siinä kulku on tasaisempaa. Ratikka koetaan matkustusmukavuudeltaan paremmaksi, vaikka osa vuoroista on korkealattiaisia ja istumapaikan saanti on ainakin teoriassa vaikeampaa.

Trolli ei ratkaisisi näistä ongelmista mitään; edelleen ajettaisiin bussilla, se vain virrottaisi ajolankojen kautta.

Lisähankaluus tule Munkkivuoren katuverkosta. Nythän yksi suurimpia bussin ongelmia on se, ettei se voi ajaa alueen läpi, vaan se kiertää 3 km mittaisen lenkin alueen ympäri ja kieppi Talinrantaan vielä päälle. Kävelymatkat pysäkeille ovat kyllä lyhyet, mutta matka-ajat ovat sietämättömät. Asukasyhdistys on nyt pitänyt hyvänä ekassa viestissä esitettyä linjausta, jossa lähes koko väestö saadaan 400 m säteen sisälle pysäkeistä, mutta silloin osa matkasta tehdään puistoalueen kautta. Alueen pääpuistoon eli Ulvilanpuistoon ei kuitenkaan mennä.

Lienee selvää, ettei puistoalueelle voida rakentaa bussin vaatimia asvalttikatuja, vaan ainoa hyväksyttävissä oleva puistoalueen kautta tehtävä väylä on nurmiratana toteutettu raitiotie. Munkkivuoren halki on kyllä yritetty tehdä autoteitä aiemminkin, mutta siinä ei virasto ole vielä koskaan onnistunut ja tuskin onnistuukaan. Ja tuskin enää edes haluaakaan  Raumantien varteen rakennettavan uuden asuinkerrostalon ajoyhteyskin tehdään Ulvilantien kautta.

Trolli olisi siten sidottu samaan kiertelyyn kuin bussi nyt, joten mitään bussiin liittyviä laatuongelmia ei ratkaistaisi, uusina ongelmina tulisivat kaupunkikuvallisena elementtinä ajolangat sekä nykybussia suuremmat käyttökustannukset vailla hyötyjä kohoavista matkustajamääristä.

----------


## teme

Kustannuksista sen verran, että Raitiovaunujen kehittämissuunnitelman mukaan 14 ja 18 korvaaminen ratikalla laskee liikennöintikustannuksia vaihtoehdosta riippuen sadoista tuhansista miljoonaan vuodessa, vaikka matkustajamäärä toki kasvaa. En osaa ottaa tuohon laskelmaan sen kummemmin kantaa kun sitä ei ole avattu, mutta tuskin se ainakaan pahempaa huttua voi olla kuin trollilaskelmat  :Smile:  Jos nyt leikitään että trolli on kuten Lehmuskoski hokee 1,2 kertaa kalliimpi liikennöidä kuin normaali bussi, niin 14 ja 18 muuttaminen trolleiksi tuottaa lisää kuluja 1,2x4Me = 800 000 euroa vuodessa, ja verrattuna ratikkaan jotain miljoonan ja kahden välillä.

Danielin viestissä on nimenomaan ne syyt mitkä minua ylipäänsä ihmetyttää koko trolliselvityksessä. 18 ja 14 on ongelmalinjoja, mutta ei ne ongelmat siitä johdu että niissä busseissa ei ole niveltä keskellä tai virroitinta katolla, eikä ne myöskään sillä ratkea. Ikäänkuin trollikat haluttaisiin torpata yrittämällä työntää niitä linjoille joille ne eivät lainkaan sovi. Sopiva linja olisi esimerkiksi kakkosjokeri.

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä mahtaa olla mahdollisesti joskus toteutuvan Töölön metron vaikutus Topeliuksenkadun ja Munkkivuoren raitiotiehankkeeseen?

Jos vertailukohtaa haetaan kantakaupungin itäpuolelta, niin siellä on metrosta huolimatta, tai ehkä sen ansiosta, kehitetty ratikkaverkkoa länsipuolta voimakkaammin. Kun rv-linja 2 otettiin käyttöön 1976, yksi linjan perusteluista oli sujuva jatkoyhteys Sörnäisten metroasemalta Pasilaan. Myöskään linjan 9 perustamista metro ei ole estänyt. Kun linjaa 8 jatkettiin Arabiaan, oli yksi linjapidennyksen perusteluista se, että syöttöyhteydet Sörnäisten metroasemalta Arabiaan paranevat oleellisesti.

Voitaneen siis vetää johtopäätös, etteivät metro ja raitiovaunut ole toistensa kilpailijoita vaan enemmän toistensa täydentäjiä ja vieläpä siten, että raitiovaunut ainakin jossain määrin syöttävät matkustajia metroon.

Topeliuksenkadun suunnalla lienee tarkoitus, että 30- ja 40-sarjojen bussit (ja 63?) katkaistaan Tullinpuomin metroasemalle (ja 69 Pasilaan?), jolloin Topeliuksenkadulta poistuvat kaikki pitkänmatkanbussit (linjaa 205 lukuunottamatta) ja Mannerheimintieltäkin ainakin suurin osa.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että bussiliikenne Tullinpuomin eteläpuolella vähenee oleellisesti, ja ne, joiden määränpää ei ole metroaseman välittömässä läheisyydessä, vaihtavat Tullinpuomilla ratikkaan metron asemesta.

Osa nykyisistä ratikkamatkustajista siirtyy käyttämään metroa. Uskoisin, että rv-linjojen 4 ja 10 kuormat pienenvät nykyisestä jonkin verran, mutta tuskin esim. puolittuvat.

Topeliuksenkadulta poistuisi käytännössä kaikki bussiliikenne, jos Munkkivuoren linja 5 perustetaan. Linjoilta 3T, 5 ja 7 on yhteys metroon Tölööntorilla ja Kampissa. Eiköhän jatkoyhteystarve Taka-Töölössä ole sensuuruinen, että linjalle 5 on ennustettavissa riittävästi matkustajia myös tilanteessa, jossa metro on olemassa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämän aamun Hesarin mukaan ratikkalinjaa ei jatkettaisikaan Pitkuun asti, vaan päättäri olisi Munkkivuoressa, ja bussilinjaa 14 korvaisi liityntäpikkubussi Pajamäeltä Munkkivuoreen. Eli yhteydet Pitäjänmäeltä keskustaan huononisivat. Ja se aikataulu: Valmistuminen v 2025.


Tämä kaikki lukee kuukankon toissapäivänä ketjuun linkkaamassa selvityksessä, eli ei ole mitenkään erityisesti Hesarin mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Itse selvitys on tehty hyvin, mutta johtopäätökset oudoksuttavat. HSL:n hallituksen halutaan lausuvan, että kävi niin tai näin, ratikkaa ei tehdä. Toki se on kirjoitettu kohteliaasti muotoon, jossa puhutaan jotain 2020-luvun puolivälistä, mutta oikeastihan se tarkoittaa samaa kuin "unohda koko juttu".

Ks-lautakunnalle kirjoitetussa lausunnossa ollaan asteen positiivisempia: kun satamaratikat myöhästyvät, voisi Munkkivuorta aikaistaa.

On syytä toivoa, että poliitikot kirjoittavat lausunnot uuteen uskoon varsinkin aikataulun osalta.

Lisäksi H/K-laskelmaa voisi kritisoida siitä, että raitiovaunun liikennöintikustannukset saataisiin todennäköisesti optimoitua aika lailla pienemmiksi suunnittelemalla linjasto kokonaisuutena uudelleen tehokkaammaksi. No, se mainitaan itse selvityksessäkin, mikä on merkki rehellisyydestä. Mutta olisihan se tietysti vaikeaa esitellä ratikkahankkeelle joku kakkosella alkava H/K ja sitten pokkana sanoa, että ei tätä nyt kuitenkaan pidä tehdä...  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:05 ----------




> Mahtaisko tulla liikaa matkustajia?


Todennäköisesti tulisi. Pitäisi olla aika lailla nykyistä pidemmät vaunut, mikä tietysti on helsinkiläisissä erityisolosuhteissa mahdotonta. Lisäksi bussien korvaaminen edellyttää kyllä raitiotietä Topeliuksenkadulla. Ehkä liikenteen voisi tilapäisesti aloittaa Manskua pitkin Topeliuksen bussiliikenne osin säilyttäen, mutta kyllä siitä olisi hyvin pian pyrittävä lopputilanteeseen ihan kustannustenkin takia. Se on sitten eri juttu, että Munkkivuoresta Topeliuksenkatua Kamppiin kulkeva ratikkalinja voi Kampista jatkua jonnekin muuallekin kuin Eiraan, ja sen todennäköisesti on syytäkin jatkua.

Jos esimerkiksi rengasseiska jää nykyiselleen, voisi sen ja Munkkivuoren linjan yhdistää, jolloin syntyisi yhteys Pasilasta Töölön sisäosiin ja toisaalta Munkkivuoresta ja Taka-Töölöstä Kaivokadulle.

Toinen mahdollisuus on avata kolmosen lenkki niin, että Etu-Töölöstä tuleva kolmonen jatkaa Munkkivuoreen ja Alppilasta tuleva kolmonen puolestaan kulkisi Reijolankatua Meilahteen. Tämä linjavaihtoehto yhdistettynä ajantasaukseen Tehtaankadulla parantaisi kolmosen säännöllisyyttä ja toisi Munkkivuoren sekä Topeliuksenkadun raitioliikenteen piiriin murto-osalla siitä liikennöintikustanuslisäyksestä, jonka oma Munkkivuoren linja vaatisi. Yhteys Kampista Fredaa Eiraan toki menetettäisiin (mutta onhan siellä 17, heh heh).

----------


## hmikko

> avata kolmosen lenkki


Huu, perinteelliset stadin asukkaat saavat slaagin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Huu, perinteelliset stadin asukkaat saavat slaagin.


Niin saavat, mutta sillähän ei ole HSL-aikana enää merkitystä, kun asiasta ei päätä kunnallinen lautakunta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lisäksi H/K-laskelmaa voisi kritisoida siitä, että raitiovaunun liikennöintikustannukset saataisiin todennäköisesti optimoitua aika lailla pienemmiksi suunnittelemalla linjasto kokonaisuutena uudelleen tehokkaammaksi.


Mutta sitä ei tule ottaa huomioon Munkkivuoren ratikkainvestoinnin laskelmassa muuten kuin siltä osin, mitä juuri se investointi tekee mahdolliseksi. Sellainen linjaston optimointi, joka voitaisiin tehdä nykyverkollakin, tulee jättää pois. Virheellisestihän laskettiin juuri surullisenkuuluisa johdinautoselvitys, jossa ykkösen lakkauttaminen laskettiin jotenkin kaikkien, myös töölöläisten, johdinautojen hyödyksi.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Tässä ne eväät, joilla minun mielestäni asiaa pitäisi lautakunnassa viedä eteenpäin. Otan mielelläni kommentteja vastaan - keskustelen nimittäin asiasta varmasti vielä muiden lautakunnan jäsenten kanssa ennen päätöstentekoa. 


Hyvänä puolena se, että selvityksessä todetaan hanke kannattavaksi ja suositellaan sen rakentamista. Huonona puolena se, että sen toteuttaminen sidotaan Pasilanväylän rakentamiseen, eli Turunväylän tunnelijatkoon Hakamäentien risteykseen. Tuon rakentamiseen ei nimittäin valtiolla ole rahaa, joten hankkeen sitominen tunnelin toteuttamiseen tarkoittaa sitä, että hanke kuopataan.

Esitän tässä vaihtoehtoisen ratkaisun ongelmaan.

Munkkivuoren suunniteltu raitiotie kohtaa Turunväylän noin 250m ennen Huopalahdentien risteystä. Ehdotan, että Turunväylän viimeiset 250-300 metriä muutetaan kaduksi siten, että ratikka voidaan rakentaa mahdollisimman pian. Kaduksi muuttaminen tulee tehdä siten, ettei se estä tulevan Pasilanväylän tunnelin rakentamista.

Ratkaisusta on paljon etuja ja vaikea keksiä mitään haittoja. Turunväylän aloituskohta siirtyy pari sataa metriä kohti merta. Ratikka pääsee sujuvasti ajamaan Laajalahdentietä Munkkivuoreen. Munkkiniemeläisten ja Munkkivuorelaisten kokemat meluhaitat moottoritiestä pienenevät. Helsinki voi kaavoittaa jonkin verran lisää asuntoja Turunväylän ja Huopalahdentien risteyksen ympäristöön. Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenne paranee, mikä näkyy lisääntyvinä matkustajamäärinä. Lisäksi jalankulku ja pyöräily Munkkiniemen ja Munkkivuoren välillä helpottuu merkittävästi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta sitä ei tule ottaa huomioon Munkkivuoren ratikkainvestoinnin laskelmassa muuten kuin siltä osin, mitä juuri se investointi tekee mahdolliseksi. Sellainen linjaston optimointi, joka voitaisiin tehdä nykyverkollakin, tulee jättää pois. Virheellisestihän laskettiin juuri surullisenkuuluisa johdinautoselvitys, jossa ykkösen lakkauttaminen laskettiin jotenkin kaikkien, myös töölöläisten, johdinautojen hyödyksi.


Jep, tottakai näin. En mä tarkoittanutkaan, että vaikka joku kasin vuorovälin harvennus olisi Munkkivuoren ratikan hyöty  :Smile: 

Mutta tämän voi melko helposti simuloida esim. niin, että verrataan vaikka tuota heittämääni ajatusta kolmosta siten, että Töölön puolen päättäri on joko Töölöntorilla/Oopperalla tai sitten Munkkivuoressa ja verrata vaunumäärien ja kustannusten eroja. Oli linjasto mikä tahansa, Munkkivuori on joka tapauksessa siellä hännän päässä ja sen vertaaminen Munkkivuorettomaan linjastoon on melko helppoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:08 ----------




> Munkkivuoren suunniteltu raitiotie kohtaa Turunväylän noin 250m ennen Huopalahdentien risteystä. Ehdotan, että Turunväylän viimeiset 250-300 metriä muutetaan kaduksi siten, että ratikka voidaan rakentaa mahdollisimman pian. Kaduksi muuttaminen tulee tehdä siten, ettei se estä tulevan Pasilanväylän tunnelin rakentamista.


En ymmärrä, mitä argumentteja tätä vastaan voisi olla. Helpoimmillaan tuo tehdään vaan siirtämällä moottoritiemerkkejä muutama sata metriä.




> Munkkiniemeläisten ja Munkkivuorelaisten kokemat meluhaitat moottoritiestä pienenevät.


Tämä ei ehkä ole käypä argumentti, sillä tuonne rakennettiin valtavalla rahalla meluesteitä pari vuotta sitten. On aitaa, vallia ja hassua betoniporsas-ikkuna-systeemiä.




> Helsinki voi kaavoittaa jonkin verran lisää asuntoja Turunväylän ja Huopalahdentien risteyksen ympäristöön.


Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että asukkaat tätäkään vastustaisivat. Lähellä ei ole mitään herkkiä kohteita, ei puistojakaan. Jos jonnekin Munkinseudulla lisärakennetaan, niin tässä "Tarvonkadun" ympäristössä se on varmasti helpointa.

Tärkeää olisi saada asia kokouksessa nyt pöydälle, jotta jää aikaa ajatella. Ylipäätään tuo systeemi, jossa raportti tulee julkiseksi muutama päivä ennen kokousta, on sikäli huono, ettei se anna eväitä juuri minkäänlaiseen vuorovaikutukseen. Esimerkiksi asukasyhdistykset eivät ehdi tällaisella aikataululla sopia kokouksia ja lausua yhtään mitään.

----------


## hmikko

> Helpoimmillaan tuo tehdään vaan siirtämällä moottoritiemerkkejä muutama sata metriä.


Nopeudet ja melu eivät taida pienentyä ihan vaan merkkejä siirtämällä, mutta äkkiäkös sitä voi pientä kavennusta tms. järjestää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nopeudet ja melu eivät taida pienentyä ihan vaan merkkejä siirtämällä, mutta äkkiäkös sitä voi pientä kavennusta tms. järjestää.


Jos lähdettäisiin siitä, että tosiaan vaan siirrettäisiin merkkejä, niin ei nopeuden ja melun tarvitsekaan pienentyä. Paikalla on nyt 60 km/h rajoitus ja massiiviset meluesterakennelmat. Näihin toki tulisi ratikkaa varten kyllä aukko.

Maallepäin nopeusrajoitus on satanen alusta lähtien, mutta käytännössä kaikki saapuvat motarille punaisten valojen kautta. Suht koht normaalilla ajotavalla menee joka tapauksessa parisataa metriä, ennen kuin ollaan satasen vauhdissa. Jos kiihdytys jaetaan kahteen osaan, ensin kuuteenkymppiin ja sitten motarimerkin alettua sataseen, niin eiköhän porukka tuota suurin piirtein yhtä hyvin noudata kuin nopeusrajoituksia Helsingissä muutenkin.

Oikeasti tuollainen minivaihtoehto olisi kuitenkin tilapäinen ratkaisu. Toki on pyrittävä siihen, että tämä 300 m pätkä rakennetaan uudelleen kaduksi, jolla voinee olla 50 km/h rajoitus ja sen mukainen kaistaleveys. Meluesteet pois, talot reunoille, parvekkeet pihan puolelle. Sinne kuivuneen koivumättään kohdalle mahtuu taloja enemmänkin, kun tehdään normaali T-risteys Huopalahdentielle. Sitten vaan odotellaan Pasilanväylää.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> En ymmärrä, mitä argumentteja tätä vastaan voisi olla. Helpoimmillaan tuo tehdään vaan siirtämällä moottoritiemerkkejä muutama sata metriä.


Tervetuloa Facebookin "Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin" -ryhmään, jossa Kokoomuksen Ossi Mäntylahti kertoo kuinka epäreilua se on, että puretaan 300 metriä moottoritietä, eikä autoilijoille anneta mitään takaisin. 





> Munkkiniemeläisten ja Munkkivuorelaisten kokemat meluhaitat moottoritiestä pienenevät.





> Tämä ei ehkä ole käypä argumentti, sillä tuonne rakennettiin valtavalla rahalla meluesteitä pari vuotta sitten. On aitaa, vallia ja hassua betoniporsas-ikkuna-systeemiä.


Jokunen aika sitten näin melun leviämisen mallintamista tekevän esityksen, jossa selitettiin selkeästi, että perinteiset meluesteet eivät itse asiassa vähennä melua vaan tuuppaavat sen vain vähän kauemmaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tervetuloa Facebookin "Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin" -ryhmään, jossa Kokoomuksen Ossi Mäntylahti kertoo kuinka epäreilua se on, että puretaan 300 metriä moottoritietä, eikä autoilijoille anneta mitään takaisin.


Eikö Pasilanväylä ole mitään?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esitän tässä vaihtoehtoisen ratkaisun ongelmaan.
> 
> Munkkivuoren suunniteltu raitiotie kohtaa Turunväylän noin 250m ennen Huopalahdentien risteystä. Ehdotan, että Turunväylän viimeiset 250-300 metriä muutetaan kaduksi siten, että ratikka voidaan rakentaa mahdollisimman pian. Kaduksi muuttaminen tulee tehdä siten, ettei se estä tulevan Pasilanväylän tunnelin rakentamista.


Minkä takia ratikan pitää ylittää Turunväylä samassa tasossa? Miksi se ei voi kulkea sillalla Turunväylän yli (tai tunnelissa ali)? 

Jos se pitää tahdä samassa tasossa niin hulluksi menee. Ei se autojen nopeus haittaa ratikkaa vaan väylää pitkin ajavien autojen määrä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minkä takia ratikan pitää ylittää Turunväylä samassa tasossa? Miksi se ei voi kulkea sillalla Turunväylän yli (tai tunnelissa ali)?


Koska se olisi a) kallis ja b) turha. Sitä siltaa ei tarvita, muutettiin Turunväylä sitten bulevardiksi tai tunneliksi. Raitiotien eriyttäminen kävelytasosta on aina muutenkin huono ratkaisu. Ja jos se ratikka menisi sillalle, se käyttäisi olemassa olevaa Professorintien siltaa, mutta se todettiin myös huonommaksi ja kalliimmaksi.




> Ei se autojen nopeus haittaa ratikkaa vaan väylää pitkin ajavien autojen määrä.


Eihän se autojen määrä haittaa siinä 200 metrin päässä olevassa Huopalahdentien risteyksessäkään. Miksi se sitten haittaisi tuossa, jossa risteys olisi paljon yksinkertaisempi ja vähemmän risteävää liikennettä (ratikka noin 5 min välein)?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja jos se ratikka menisi sillalle, se käyttäisi olemassa olevaa Professorintien siltaa, mutta se todettiin myös huonommaksi ja kalliimmaksi.


Mun käsittääkseni ei ole edelleenkään varmaa, voisiko se ajaa sitä nykyistä siltaa. 90-luvulla piirrettiin suosiolla uusi silta viereen. Nyt vanha silta on vastikään kunnostettu, mutta silti on epävarmaa, kestäisikö se ratikan ainakaan ilman mittavia töitä. Voi olla käytännössä samanhintaista tehdä ratikalle oma silta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------

Asia jäi tänään HSL:n hallituksessa pöydälle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:02 ----------

Myös Kslk:ssa pöydälle.

----------


## sub

Huopalahdentie alkaa vaikuttamaan kohtuullisen fiksulta vaihtoehdolta. 2.x -vaihtoehtojen toteutukseen liittyy isoja, jos ei taloudellisia niin ainakin poliittisia, riskejä. Lisäksi mahdolliset tulevaisuuden jatkot Jokerin suuntaan kulkevat joka tapauksessa Huopalahdentietä pitkin.

----------


## Albert

> Minkä takia ratikan pitää ylittää Turunväylä samassa tasossa? Miksi se ei voi kulkea sillalla Turunväylän yli (tai tunnelissa ali)? t. Rainer


Minä mitään tiedä, mutta ne tarvittavat rampit sillalle tai tunneliin saattavat haukata kovasti tilaa. Ainakin tunnelista ramppeineen taitaisi tulla uusi valvontakohde 24/7, kun tuossa kaiketi sukellettaisiin alaspäin ja vain ratikka käyttäisi sitä.

----------


## j-lu

> Huopalahdentie alkaa vaikuttamaan kohtuullisen fiksulta vaihtoehdolta. 2.x -vaihtoehtojen toteutukseen liittyy isoja, jos ei taloudellisia niin ainakin poliittisia, riskejä. Lisäksi mahdolliset tulevaisuuden jatkot Jokerin suuntaan kulkevat joka tapauksessa Huopalahdentietä pitkin.


Samaa mieltä. Mielestäni selvityksessä on turhaan jääty pipertämään parin bussilinjan korvaamisen kanssa sen sijaan, että oltaisiin rohkeasti uskallettu kavuta puiden seasta mäelle katsomaan metsää. Ei Helsingin raitiolinjaston suunnitteleminen voi millään perustua siihen, että korvataan nykyisiä bussilinjoja yksi tai kaksi kerrallaan. Tai voi ja siltähän se näyttää ja se on perin helsinkiläistä. 

Pitäisi rakentaa (liikenneolosuhteiden puolesta) modernia raitiotietä Huopalahdentietä Haagan ympyrään. Kannattavaa myös pidemmällä aikavälillä, kun Talin viheriöillä pelataan kolopallon sijaan tonttikauppoja. Haara uudelle asuinalueelle on tällöin helppo tehdä ja se on keskustayhteytenä ylivertainen johonkin Munkan kujia kiertelevään museoratikkaan verrattuna. Jos Munkkivuoren perukoilta, tai Talinrannasta, jossa kaikilla on kaksi autoa, on palvelutasobyrokratian mukaan liian pitkä matka Huopalahdentie pysäkeille, niin nelosen voi haaroittaa vuonna 2025, '35 tjsp palvelemaan näitä alueita. Sitä ennen siellä voi kierrellä taksilla. Munkanranta ei millään tarvitse viiden minuutin vuoroväliä keskustaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mielestäni selvityksessä on turhaan jääty pipertämään parin bussilinjan korvaamisen kanssa sen sijaan, että oltaisiin rohkeasti uskallettu kavuta puiden seasta mäelle katsomaan metsää.


Raitioteiden kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma on kyllä tehty, mutta minkäs sille voi, että niitä suunnitelmia ei saa poliittisesti mitenkään edistettyä. Pakko vain edetä pätkä ja bussilinja kerrallaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Samaa mieltä. Mielestäni selvityksessä on turhaan jääty pipertämään parin bussilinjan korvaamisen kanssa sen sijaan, että oltaisiin rohkeasti uskallettu kavuta puiden seasta mäelle katsomaan metsää.





> Ei Helsingin raitiolinjaston suunnitteleminen voi millään perustua siihen, että korvataan nykyisiä bussilinjoja yksi tai kaksi kerrallaan. Tai voi ja siltähän se näyttää ja se on perin helsinkiläistä.


Periaatteessa voi kyllä, jos löytyy sellainen kokonaisuus, jossa tyypillisesti yksi ratikkalinja ja kaksi bussilinjaa voidaan korvata yhdellä haarautuvalla ratikalla, mallia 6 + 68 + 71. Tällaista tehdään ihan yleisesti muualla. Helsingin kustannusrakenteella pitäisi saada korvattua noin 2,5-3 bussia yhdellä ratikalla (puhun nyt siis kulkuneuvojen määrästä), jotta homma noin karkeasti kannattaa nykyisillä laskentamenetelmillä. Tällaisia kohteita on löydettävissä yhteensä ehkä enintään viitisen kappaletta.




> Pitäisi rakentaa (liikenneolosuhteiden puolesta) modernia raitiotietä Huopalahdentietä Haagan ympyrään.


Tässä olet oikeassa. Väitän, että myös suunnittelijat tietävät tämän. Ongelman ydin on siinä, että heille on annettu käyttöön rikkinäset työkalut ja kielletty käyttämästä muuta, kuten esimerkiksi tervettä järkeä. Nämä reunaehdot huomioiden nyt tehty selvitys on kuitenkin todella hyvin tehty. Tämä on vähän verrattavissa siihen, että puusepän pitäisi tehdä biedermeier-sohva työkalunaan moottorisaha.

Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että helsinkiläinen ja suomalainen tapa sekä vimma laskea hyötykustannussuhteita moottoritierakentamiseen tarkoitetulla menetelmällä ei anna oikeaa kuvaa joukkoliikennehankkeiden "kannattavuudesta", sillä niiden järkevyys ei perustu ensisijaisesti matkojen nopeutumiseen vaan laadun paranemiseen. Tässäkin saatiin H/K vaivoin yli yhden tekemällä kaikkein lyhin mahdollinen rata eli pienin investointi ja pienimmät liikennöintikustannukset. Ei silloin päästä parhaaseen mahdolliseen palvelutasoon eikä parhaaseen mahdolliseen todelliseen lopputulokseen.

KSV:n olisi syytä nöyrtyä sen verran, että alennuttaisiin ottamaan kontaktia esimerkiksi sellaisiin saksalaisiin ja sveitsiläisiin kaupunkeihin, joissa on toteutettu viime vuosina paljon uusia raitiotiehankkeita. Jollain konstillahan nekin arvioivat hankkeittensa järkevyyttä, ja ne konstit ovat takuuvarmasti aivan erilaisia kuin meillä, sillä johtavathan ne hankkeiden toteuttamiseen toisin kuin Helsingissä.

Soininvaara puhuu blogissaan samasta asiasta ja osuu oikeampaan kuin ehkä arvaakaan.



> Tämä ratikka oli saatu vaivoin kannattavaksi kustannushyötysuhteella 1,1. En pidä näitä laskelmia erityisemmin pätevinä tällaisiin tarkasteluihin. Aikanaan Raide-Jokeria ei saatu lainkaan kannattavaksi. Kun analyysin avasi, hyötypuolella ei ollut oikeastaan yhtään niistä tekijöistä, joiden vuoksi ratikkaa halutaan. Katajanokkalaiset tietävät, kuinka paljon parempi liikenneväline ratikka on. Aika-ajoin ratikka korvataan bussilla, ja ero on melkoinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän se autojen määrä haittaa siinä 200 metrin päässä olevassa Huopalahdentien risteyksessäkään. Miksi se sitten haittaisi tuossa, jossa risteys olisi paljon yksinkertaisempi ja vähemmän risteävää liikennettä (ratikka noin 5 min välein)?


Jos nyt lähtökohtaisesti käytettäisiin Professoritien siltaa, korjataan se sellaiseksi että se kestää raitiovaunun painon. Moottoritie elää omaa elämäänsä ja raitiotie samassa tasossa sen poikki on riskitekijä, vaikka autot pakotettaisiin ajamaan max 50 km/h. Aina on autoilijoita jotka eivät piittaa rajoituksista ja toisaalta E18-moottoritietä käyttvät paljon sellaiset autoilijat jotka eivät koskaan ole raitiovaunua eläissään nähneet, paitsi vanhoissa elokuvissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Vähän on kaukaa haettuja perusteluja parillesadalle metrille motaria.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vähän on kaukaa haettuja perusteluja parillesadalle metrille motaria.


No ei se pelkästään, mutta koska se Hakamäentien ja Turun motarin yhddistävä tunneli kuitenkin joskus tullaan rakentamaan, vaikka siihen voi mennä 20 vuotta tai enemmän, niin turha sitä nykyistä motarinpätkää on muuttaa kaduksi koska silloin on vaikeaa tulevaisuudessa toteuttaa se tunneli. 

Jos on tärkeää rakentaa raitiotie ensin, (joka minunkin mielestäni on) niin laitetaan se kulkemaan sillalla motarin yli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Ei parisataa metriä tunnelia ole kynnyskysymys, kun rakennetaan kolmatta kilometriä sitä tunnelia kuitenkin. Olisihan se järjetöntä tehdä massiiviset suuaukot keskelle tätä kehitettävää Munkkivuori-Munkkiniemi välikköä muutenkin. Eli kyllä sen motarin alun voi vetää parisataa metriä kauemmas ilman, että siitä tulee perustavanlaatuisia ongelmia. Itseasiassa kaduksi muuttaminen nyt pakottaa myöhemmin tekemään sen tunnelin kunnolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei parisataa metriä tunnelia ole kynnyskysymys, kun rakennetaan kolmatta kilometriä sitä tunnelia kuitenkin. Olisihan se järjetöntä tehdä massiiviset suuaukot keskelle tätä kehitettävää Munkkivuori-Munkkiniemi välikköä muutenkin. Eli kyllä sen motarin alun voi vetää parisataa metriä kauemmas ilman, että siitä tulee perustavanlaatuisia ongelmia. Itseasiassa kaduksi muuttaminen nyt pakottaa myöhemmin tekemään sen tunnelin kunnolla.


En ole nähnyt niitä moottoritietunnelisuunnittelmia mutta jos raitiotietä pitkin tullaan ajamaan jossain vaiheessa myös vuoroja kauemmas kuin Talinrantaan, kuten esim Pitskuun, Konalaan tai osa vuoroista jatkaen jokeria pitkin Leppävaaraan, niin niiden vuoroväli ei ole siten enää 5 min vaan voi ruuhka aikaan olla 1.5 min. 

Eli tehdään se ratikkakin siten kunnolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Aina on autoilijoita jotka eivät piittaa rajoituksista ja toisaalta E18-moottoritietä käyttvät paljon sellaiset autoilijat jotka eivät koskaan ole raitiovaunua eläissään nähneet, paitsi vanhoissa elokuvissa.


Eivätkä näkisi tuossa risteyskohdassakaan, koska E18-motariin on siitä suhteellisen pitkä matka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No ei se pelkästään, mutta koska se Hakamäentien ja Turun motarin yhddistävä tunneli kuitenkin joskus tullaan rakentamaan, vaikka siihen voi mennä 20 vuotta tai enemmän, niin turha sitä nykyistä motarinpätkää on muuttaa kaduksi koska silloin on vaikeaa tulevaisuudessa toteuttaa se tunneli.


Ei ollenkaan, koska se tunneli alkaisi jo 500 metriä aikaisemmin, siitä kun Turunväylä alkaa kiivetä Talinrannasta ylöspäin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eivätkä näkisi tuossa risteyskohdassakaan, koska E18-motariin on siitä suhteellisen pitkä matka.


No mikä E-numero Turun motarilla sitten nykyisin on? 

Ei nyt mennä lillukanvarsiin vaan kyse on siitä että jotkut autoilijat jotka ajavat motaria eivät viitsi hiljentää ajoissa kun motari päättyy. Jos valot näyttää vihreää niin tullaan vielä kahdeksaakymppiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole nähnyt niitä moottoritietunnelisuunnittelmia mutta jos raitiotietä pitkin tullaan ajamaan jossain vaiheessa myös vuoroja kauemmas kuin Talinrantaan, kuten esim Pitskuun, Konalaan tai osa vuoroista jatkaen jokeria pitkin Leppävaaraan, niin niiden vuoroväli ei ole siten enää 5 min vaan voi ruuhka aikaan olla 1.5 min.


Miten saisit 1,5 min vuorovälin (tai jos oletetaan että tarkoitat 3 min suuntaansa) mahtumaan Paciuksenkadulle muiden linjojen lisäksi? Et millään. Ei siis tulla näkemään.

Eikä sitä paitsi tuokaan mikään ongelma vielä olisi. 1,5 min on varmaan aika lähellä Huopalahdentien risteyksen kiertoaikaa, mutta ratikalle vihreä on paljon lyhyempi kuin Huopalahdentiellä autoille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:53 ----------




> Ei nyt mennä lillukanvarsiin vaan kyse on siitä että jotkut autoilijat jotka ajavat motaria eivät viitsi hiljentää ajoissa kun motari päättyy. Jos valot näyttää vihreää niin tullaan vielä kahdeksaakymppiä.


Kyllä ne nytkin osaavat hidastaa Huopalahdentien risteykseen. Varmasti osaavat hiljentää sitten 200 metriä aikaisempaankin risteykseen. Kyllä sen ratikan tasoristeyksen voi rakentaa sen näköiseksi, että siihen osaa hidastaa autoilija kuin autoilija. Riippumatta siitä ovatko nähneet ratikkaa. Ovat varmaan nähnet joskus kuitenkin junan ja punaisen liikennevalon. Ennakkovaroitusvilkku kannattaa myös muutenkin tehdä, ihan mukavuussyistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:53 ----------




> No mikä E-numero Turun motarilla sitten nykyisin on?


Mutta tähän vastauksena: ei mikään Kehä III:lta keskustaan päin.

----------


## Jusa

> Jos on tärkeää rakentaa raitiotie ensin, (joka minunkin mielestäni on) niin laitetaan se kulkemaan sillalla motarin yli.


Ei ole järkevää rakentaa uutta siltaa tulevan VT100 yli koska sitä ei enää silloin tarvita kun tuleva pasilanväylä on tunneloitu.
Pitää saada vaan päättäjille vauhtia pasilanväylän aloitukseen, sehän niitä sumppuja aiheuttaa koko Huopalahdentiellä  ja ostarin kiemuroihin.
Ostarille on tulossa suuri laajennus lähivuosina ja liikenne tulee enemmän vaan puuroutumaan, siksi ratikalla olisi jo melko kiire.
Rata pitää rakentaa Huopalahdentielle jo tulevan jokeriliitännännänkin takia. 
Vanha Munkkiniemi ei kestä kaikkea liikennekuormaa mikä tulisi Munkkivuoresta.

----------


## hylje

> Pitää saada vaan päättäjille vauhtia pasilanväylän aloitukseen, sehän niitä sumppuja aiheuttaa koko Huopalahdentiellä  ja ostarin kiemuroihin.


Ei Pasilanväylää tarvita sumppujen korjaamiseen Huopalahdentiellä. Tarvitaan sumpun vetäminen pois Huopalahdentieltä Laajalahdelle. Motarilla on tilaa jonottaa.

Pasilanväylän tarve on luonteeltaan erilainen. Sillä kasvatetaan autoilun houkuttelevuutta ja kapasiteettia. Sen mahdollistama massiivisesti kasvava liikenne sumppuuntaa katuverkon kaikkien sen risteysten kohdalta, koko pituudeltaan. Huopalahdentien sumppu saisi siis sisaria.




> Vanha Munkkiniemi ei kestä kaikkea liikennekuormaa mikä tulisi Munkkivuoresta.


Kestää kyllä. Vaikka tulisivat autolla. Vilkasliikenteisiä katuja on kantakaupunki täynnä, niitäkin jotka tulevat suoraan moottoritieltä. Ratikalla tulevaa uutta kuormaa ei voi edes erottaa nykyisestä, kun ratikoiden määrä ei oikeastaan muutu.

Kaupunginosien luonne muuttuu kyllä ihan itsestään asukkaiden vaihtuessa, joten Vanha Munkkiniemi ei kestä pitkään. Vaikka sinne ei täydennysrakennettaisi ainuttakaan Töölöläishenkistä korttelia.

----------


## Max

> No mikä E-numero Turun motarilla sitten nykyisin on?


E18 tulee kyllä Turusta, mutta ohittaa Helsingin Kehä III:ta pitkin. Lähimpänä Huopalahdentietä se siis löytyy moottoritietasoisena Espoon Muuralasta eteenpäin.

----------


## j-lu

> Ongelman ydin on siinä, että heille on annettu käyttöön rikkinäset työkalut ja kielletty käyttämästä muuta, kuten esimerkiksi tervettä järkeä.


Kyllä ongelman ydin on jossain muualla kuin laskentamenetelmissä. Espoossa louhitaan parhaillaan junatunnelia peltojen alle. Taannoiset selvitykset pitävät vettä yhtä hyvin kuin muikkunuotta, mutta ne riittivät niille keitä ei kiinnostanut ja niille keitä kiinnosti myytiin muut syyt. Ihan äskettäin edistettiin Pisaraa selvityksellä, jonka keskeisin ansio oli tuulesta temmattu (eli ankarassa brainstormauksessa syntynyt) uhkakuva Pasilaan päättävistä junista.   

Kyse on siitä, halutaanko raitiotietä vai ei ja minkälaista raitiotietä halutaan. Laskentamenetelmät kyllä taipuvat visioon. Selvitysten tasostakin voidaan pitää kiinni niin kauan kun hankkeissa on oikeasti järkeä.

----------


## JamoL

> Rata pitää rakentaa Huopalahdentielle jo tulevan jokeriliitännännänkin takia.


Tästä on varmaan kaikki keskustelijat samaa mieltä.

Tuo ehdotettu Munkkiniemen kautta Munkkivuoreen kieppuva malli lähinnä blokkaisi kaiken jatkokehityksen, ja linjan 14 pohjoispään korvaaminen jollain liityntälinjoilla ratikan varteen kuulostaa poikkeuksellisen hölmöltä idealta (en tiedä onko Pajamäki-Pitäjänmäki-seuraa olemassa, mutta jos on, tuo ei tule menemään valtuustossa läpi).

Parempi olisi ettei tällaista huonoa jatkoa tehtäisi lainkaan, vaan maalattaisiin ensin isolla pensselillä ratikkaverkon tavoitetila ja päätettäisiin mikä sen rooli on kaupunkiliikenteessä, ja vasta sitten päätettäisiin yksittäisistä hankkeista.

Omasta mielestäni ratikan roolina olisi hoitaa runkoyhteydet Jokerin sisällä päättyen juna-/metroasemille, ja tähän kuuluisi tuolla suunnalla ainakin:
- 10:n jatko Huopalahden asemalle
- 4:n jatko (A): Tarvaspään ja Vermonsolmun kautta Leppävaaraan (luultavasti aika kallis, mutta Vermonsolmun viereinen työpaikka-alue alkaa olla sen kokoinen että siellä luulisi kysyntää olevan, ja rata linkittäisi samalla nuo toimistot Leppävaaran asemaan)
- 4:n jatko (B): Huopalahdentietä Jokerilinjan varteen ja siitä Pitäjänmäen asemalle.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> No ei se pelkästään, mutta koska se Hakamäentien ja Turun motarin yhddistävä tunneli kuitenkin joskus tullaan rakentamaan, vaikka siihen voi mennä 20 vuotta tai enemmän, niin turha sitä nykyistä motarinpätkää on muuttaa kaduksi koska silloin on vaikeaa tulevaisuudessa toteuttaa se tunneli. 
> 
> Jos on tärkeää rakentaa raitiotie ensin, (joka minunkin mielestäni on) niin laitetaan se kulkemaan sillalla motarin yli. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Se tunneli alkaa siinä mäessä ennen professorintien siltaa. Tässä tavoitteena on nimenomaan se, että saadaan tuo ratikka tehtyä siten, ettei se vaikeuta tunnelin rakentamista.

----------


## GT8N

> Kyllä ongelman ydin on jossain muualla kuin laskentamenetelmissä. Espoossa louhitaan parhaillaan junatunnelia peltojen alle. Taannoiset selvitykset pitävät vettä yhtä hyvin kuin muikkunuotta, mutta ne riittivät niille keitä ei kiinnostanut ja niille keitä kiinnosti myytiin muut syyt. Ihan äskettäin edistettiin Pisaraa selvityksellä, jonka keskeisin ansio oli tuulesta temmattu (eli ankarassa brainstormauksessa syntynyt) uhkakuva Pasilaan päättävistä junista.   
> 
> Kyse on siitä, halutaanko raitiotietä vai ei ja minkälaista raitiotietä halutaan. Laskentamenetelmät kyllä taipuvat visioon. Selvitysten tasostakin voidaan pitää kiinni niin kauan kun hankkeissa on oikeasti järkeä.


Nimenomaan. Suomessa H/K -laskelmat tapaavat olla ainakin kaksi pykälää Jumalaa ylempänä. Siten joukkoliikennehankkeissa sen tulos kaikki kaikessa, vaikkei laskelma tunnetusti sovelu mitenkään joukkoliikennehankkeiden arviointiin. Ainoa poikkeus H/K -laskelman tulokseen onkin *töttöröö* länsimetro. Laskelman tulos oli kirkkaasti alle 1,0:n, joten tulosta ei voinut käyttää perustelemaan autuasta hanketta. Niinpä laskelman lähtöarvoja peukaloitiin niinkauan, kunnes H/K -laskelma antoi halutun yli 1,0:n tuloksen. Jos moista kepulikikkailua käyttäisi missä tahansa ratikkahankkeessa niin kyllä siitä äläkkä nousisi. Mertohankkeissa onneksi suhmurointi on erottamaton osa suunnittelua.

Mutta tosiaan, kun raitiotietä ei vain kiinnosta tehdä niin sen voi mukavasti suunnitella epäkäytännöllisimmälle ja lyhimmälle reitille ja sitten siirtää 2025/ei ikinä -hankkeisiin. Asiaa parantaa vielä se jos ratikkahanke saadaan kytkettyä johonkin miljoonahannkkeeseen vuosikymmeniksi, jotta sitä ei vain voi tehdä ennenkuin on kaivettu tunneli Turusta Pietariin.

----------


## hezec

> Se tunneli alkaa siinä mäessä ennen professorintien siltaa. Tässä tavoitteena on nimenomaan se, että saadaan tuo ratikka tehtyä siten, ettei se vaikeuta tunnelin rakentamista.


Tunneli itse alkaa kaukaa lännestä, mutta Huopalahdentieltä pitää saada rampit myös itään päin (koska muuten tunneliin pääsee vain Espoosta eikä Helsinki voi maksaa sellaisesta, eikä Lapinmäentie myöskään rauhoitu riittävästi  näin asia on minulle perusteltu). Tunnelin pitää laskea melko jyrkästi päästäkseen Pikku Huopalahden savivellin ali eivätkä rampit voi olla juuri jyrkempiä, joten ne kiertävät väistämättä lännen kautta, eikä liittymäalue sanottavasti pienene nykyisestä joutomaakolmiosta. Rata pitäisi sijoitella aika tarkasti, että se mahtuu tasossa yli törmäämättä ramppeihin tai asuintaloihin. Muutenkin moottoritie on sen verran "laaksossa", että rata olisi suorastaan luonnollista vetää sillalla yli. Jos siis Huopalahdentien seuraaminen ei kelpaa.

----------


## hylje

> Tunneli itse alkaa kaukaa lännestä, mutta Huopalahdentieltä pitää saada rampit myös itään päin (koska muuten tunneliin pääsee vain Espoosta eikä Helsinki voi maksaa sellaisesta, eikä Lapinmäentie myöskään rauhoitu riittävästi  näin asia on minulle perusteltu).


Eikö ykköstien motarin jatke Helsingissä olekkaan valtion puuhastelua? Kaupungin toteuttamissa autoiluprojekteissa pysyvä ongelma on, että auto tuottaa kaupungille vain kuluja. Autoilun edut valuvat laajalle seudulle, etenkin Espoon rajalla olevalla moottoritiellä.

Eikä se Lapinmäentie rauhoitu muutenkaan ilman Lapinmäentielle sijoittuvia rauhoittavia toimia. Nämä toimet eivät riipu ykköstien motarin jatkeesta, ja ne voidaan toteuttaa heti. Yksinkertaisimmillaan ja edullisimmillaan liikennevalot Lapinmäentielle ja sieltä pois säädetään aktivoitumaan vain linja-auton lähestyessä.

----------


## hezec

> Eikö ykköstien motarin jatke Helsingissä olekkaan valtion puuhastelua?


Kaupungin tulkinnan mukaan se ei ole Turunväylän jatke itään vaan Hakamäentien jatke länteen. Varmasti byrokraattinen puoli hoidettaisiin jollain tavalla yhteistyössä, mutta ilmeisesti tekninen suunnittelu kuuluu kaupungille.




> Eikä se Lapinmäentie rauhoitu muutenkaan ilman Lapinmäentielle sijoittuvia rauhoittavia toimia.


Riippuu ja roikkuu. Kadun liikenteestä noin 95% on kätevämmän reitin puutteesta seuraavaa läpiajoa Huopalahdentien ja Vihdintien välillä, joka takuulla siirtyisi lähes kokonaan tunneliin. Olisi toki aika kallis ratkaisu vain liikenteen rauhoittamiseksi...




> Yksinkertaisimmillaan ja edullisimmillaan liikennevalot Lapinmäentielle ja sieltä pois säädetään aktivoitumaan vain linja-auton lähestyessä.


No, periaatteessa näin. Tosin Hakamäentien sisin kaista ohjautuu nykyisellään suoraan Lapinmäentielle, joten vähintään pitäisi järjestellä Mannerheimintien liittymä uusiksi. Kadun fyysinen katkaisukaan ei oikein onnistu bussien takia, joten läpiajoa olisi vaikea kitkeä tehokkaasti. (Olen kyllä aina ihmetellyt, miksei bussikaduilla voi vain olla kameravalvontaa.) Joka tapauksessa poliittinen/asenteellinen puoli asiasta olisi vaikeampi, kun "ei autoilua voida huvikseen haitata". Riippunee sitten henkilöstä, mikä on huvikseen ja mikä ei.

----------


## late-

> Kadun liikenteestä noin 95% on kätevämmän reitin puutteesta seuraavaa läpiajoa Huopalahdentien ja Vihdintien välillä, joka takuulla siirtyisi lähes kokonaan tunneliin.


Olettaen, ettei tunnelin kapasiteetti koskaan lopu kesken. Lienisi paikallaan tarkistaa mikä osuus tuosta liikenteestä tulee Turunväylältä ja mikä Kuusisaaren suunnasta. Nuo lienevät suuret virrat. En ole täysin varma, että Kuusisaaren suunta ohjautuisi täysimääräisesti tunneliin, vaikka rampit rakennettaisiin. Rampit myös toisivat sellaisia uusia houkuttelevia yhteyksiä, jotka oletettavasti lisäisivät liikennettä Huopalahdentiellä. Tunnelia ei minusta ainakaan kannata rakentaa, jos Huopalahdentiellä ei voiteta mitään.

----------


## risukasa

> Kadun fyysinen katkaisukaan ei oikein onnistu bussien takia, joten läpiajoa olisi vaikea kitkeä tehokkaasti. (Olen kyllä aina ihmetellyt, miksei bussikaduilla voi vain olla kameravalvontaa.)


Hyvin onnistuu. Joko bollardilla tai mm. Briteistä ja Hollannista tutulla kuoppaesteellä. Kameravalvonta ei onnistu, koska ainoa siihen valtuutettu viranomainen ei ole kiinnostunut sen tuottamista rahoista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Munkkivuoren raitiotien tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvitys: Selvitys merkittiin tiedoksi ehdotuksen mukaan seuraavalla jatkosuunnitteluohjeella täydennettynä: "Samalla lautakunta kehottaa virastoa selvittämään, miten raitiotieyhteyden voisi vetää Laajalahden aukiolta Munkkivuoreen tasossa nykyisen Turunväylän yli ilman Turunväylän siirtämistä tunneliin."


Lautakunta ei halua Munkkivuoreen raitiotietä. Olen pettynyt.

Lisäksi ihmettelen, mitä "selvittämistä" on siinä, että liikennemerkkejä siirretään 300 metriä ja rakennetaan yhdet liikennevalot. No, nyt virkamiehet voivat rauhassa haudata koko asian.

Taitaapa olla niin, ettei tulevalla valtuustokaudella saada avattua uusia raitiotietä ainakaan Helsingissä.

----------


## brynkka

Tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä on perusteltu hyvin Huopalahdentien linjauksen hankaluus, Munkkivuori jää, etenkin länsiosiltaan, kauas radasta. Toisaalta radan päättäminen asuinalueen keskelle on hiukan tuhlauksen kaltaista, kun rataa pohjoiseen jatkamalla saataisiin yhteys Pitäjänmäkeen. Pitäjänmäentietä kulkee jo nyt houkuttelevia vaihtoyhteyksiä tarjoavia bussilinjoja ja raitiotien ulottaminen Pitskun asemalle kuormittaisi mukavasti linjan "häntää" kumpaankin suuntaan.

Radan Munkkivuoren sisäosiin viemiseksi Laajalahdentietä oli selvittetty kahta hyvin mutkittelevaa reittiä, joista valittu edellyttäisi melkoisia järjestelyjä. Mielestäni motari kannattaa ylittää erikseen rakennetavalla sillalla, joka sijoittuisi Munkkiniemen ala-asteen länsipuolelle. Silta voisi olla kaupunkiraideliikenteen parhaiden perinteiden mukaan mitoitettu yhden vaunun painolle ja vaikka limitetyin kiskoin. Näin säästettäisiin reitistä kaksi 90 mutkaa. 

Munkkivuoressa Ve 2.2 C:n linjauksella voisi jatkaa Ulvilantielle ja siitä edelleen Taiteentekijäntien risteyksen jälkeen Talin urheilupuiston ja golfkentän välistä Purotietä Pitäjänmäetielle. Radalle tulisi siis yli kilometrin pysäkitön ja nopeasti ajettava "metromainen" puisto-osuus.

Pitäjänmäen aseman eteläpuolelle voisi rakentaa kääntösilmukan siten, että kaupungin suunnan raiteella ja ratikalla olisi yhteinen laituri.

Kartta

----------


## j-lu

> Tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä on perusteltu hyvin Huopalahdentien linjauksen hankaluus, Munkkivuori jää, etenkin länsiosiltaan, kauas radasta. Toisaalta radan päättäminen asuinalueen keskelle on hiukan tuhlauksen kaltaista, kun rataa pohjoiseen jatkamalla saataisiin yhteys Pitäjänmäkeen. Pitäjänmäentietä kulkee jo nyt houkuttelevia vaihtoyhteyksiä tarjoavia bussilinjoja ja raitiotien ulottaminen Pitskun asemalle kuormittaisi mukavasti linjan "häntää" kumpaankin suuntaan.


Eihän sitä ole perusteltu juuri mitenkään. Lähinnä taulukkoeuroilla, mutta niistäkin nyt voi päätellä, kun tietää, että lasketaan vääriä asioita väärällä tavalla. Huopalahdentien linjaus ei jää kauas Munkkivuoren länsiosista, jos se kulkee sinne. Päätepysäkki voi olla samassa kohtaa kuin kakkoslinjauksella.

Perusteena oli siis ainoastaan Huopalahdentien linjauksen kalliimpi hinta. Hinnasta ei kuitenkaan osattu vähentää esim. jokeriliitynnän hyötyjä saati sitä, että rataa ei tarvitse myöhemmin rakentaa kuin Munkkivuoresta eteenpäin, kun jokeriliityntä toteutetaan / Tali rakennetaan jne.

Yksinkertaistettuna ongelma on, että suunnittelijoiden "neliölaskimella" ei pysty laskemaan asioita, joita kunnolla tehty selvitys vaatisi. Siksi asioiden tarkastelu selvityksessä on mielivaltaisesti rajoitettu koskemaan jotain mitä neliölaskimella voi laskea. Tulos on oikein, mutta lantaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksinkertaistettuna ongelma on, että suunnittelijoiden "neliölaskimella" ei pysty laskemaan asioita, joita kunnolla tehty selvitys vaatisi.


Offtopic: Tarkoitat nelilaskimella? Nimi tulee siitä, että siinä on neljä operaatiota: +, −, ×, ÷. Yleensä kyllä niistä löytyy lisäksi myös neliöjuuri.

----------


## brynkka

> Eihän sitä ole perusteltu juuri mitenkään. Lähinnä taulukkoeuroilla, mutta niistäkin nyt voi päätellä, kun tietää, että lasketaan vääriä asioita väärällä tavalla. Huopalahdentien linjaus ei jää kauas Munkkivuoren länsiosista, jos se kulkee sinne. Päätepysäkki voi olla samassa kohtaa kuin kakkoslinjauksella.
> 
> Perusteena oli siis ainoastaan Huopalahdentien linjauksen kalliimpi hinta. Hinnasta ei kuitenkaan osattu vähentää esim. jokeriliitynnän hyötyjä saati sitä, että rataa ei tarvitse myöhemmin rakentaa kuin Munkkivuoresta eteenpäin, kun jokeriliityntä toteutetaan / Tali rakennetaan jne.


Kirjoittelin sellaisella ajatuksella, että rata on syytä rakentaa Pitäjänmäkeen saakka samantien, mutta en huolimattomuuttani kirjoittanut niin. Kiitos huomautuksesta. 

Raportissa ei ole linjaukselle vaihtoehtoa Munkkivuoren sisäosiin JA Pitäjänmäkeen. Raportin sivulla 40 todetaan liityntäliikenteen tarve, jos valitaan vaihtoehto 1.x E, jolloin linjaus ei ole ratkaisu Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenneyhteydeksi. Huopalahdentieltä länsiosiin kulkemisesta olet tietenkin oikeassa, mutta raportissa ei ole pohdittu radan jatkamista mitenkään esim. vaihtoehdossa 2.x C, vaikka karttoja syynäämällä se voisi olla mahdollista Pitäjänmäen suuntaan.

Huopalahdentien ja Ulvilantien risteyksestä on Jokerin linjaukselle Vanhaa Viertotietä n 1100 m, Korppanmäestä Vihdintietä n 800 m ja mielestäni jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto vaikuttaa paremmalta, vaikka reittiin sisältyy kiertelyä Pikku-Huopalahdessa. Jokeriliityntä Haagan liikenneympyrän tienoolla kannattanee siis tehdä Mannerheimintien suuntaan ja Munkkivuoresta suunnata enemmän Pitäjänmäkeen päin, vaikka Talin liikuntapuiston länsipuolitse.

----------


## Miccoz

> Munkkivuoressa Ve 2.2 C:n linjauksella voisi jatkaa Ulvilantielle ja siitä edelleen Taiteentekijäntien risteyksen jälkeen Talin urheilupuiston ja golfkentän välistä Purotietä Pitäjänmäetielle. Radalle tulisi siis yli kilometrin pysäkitön ja nopeasti ajettava "metromainen" puisto-osuus.
> 
> Kartta


Näen muutaman ongelman tässä: Purotien ja Pitäjänmäentien risteys on Purotien osalta hyvinkin kapea, sekä Purotie nousee aika jyrkästi Pitäjänmäentielle. Lisäksi Purotieltä purkautuu iltapäivän ruuhka-aikaan aikamoinen määrä autoja, joka pitäisi saada läpi noista valoista jotenkin. Nykyisinkin valoissa saattaa joutua odottelemman pari valokiertoa ennen kuin pääsee yli.

----------


## Kantokoski

Turunväylän siirtäminen Haagan liikenneympyrään, voisi olla toimivin vaihtoehto liikenteen jakautumiselle väylältä/väylälle.

Turunväylän alkupään voisi siirtää merentäytöillä tai ilman. 

Iso-Huopalahden ja Laajalahden pienimuotoisella täyttämisellä liikenneratkaisut helpottuisivat huomattavasti, kuten raitiotiesuunnitelmatkin. Sekä alueelle saisi kokonaan uuden kaupunginosan.

Jos Turunväylän alkupäätä ei siirrettäisi, silloin merentäytöt kuitenkin helpottaisivat tuon alueen suunnittelua ja rakentamista.

Tässä ehdotus-malli:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Turunväylän siirtäminen Haagan liikenneympyrään, voisi olla toimivin vaihtoehto liikenteen jakautumiselle väylältä/väylälle.
> 
> Turunväylän alkupään voisi siirtää merentäytöillä tai ilman. 
> 
> Iso-Huopalahden ja Laajalahden pienimuotoisella täyttämisellä liikenneratkaisut helpottuisivat huomattavasti, kuten raitiotiesuunnitelmatkin. Sekä alueelle saisi kokonaan uuden kaupunginosan.
> 
> Jos Turunväylän alkupäätä ei siirrettäisi, silloin merentäytöt kuitenkin helpottaisivat tuon alueen suunnittelua ja rakentamista.


Ei muuten mikään tyhmä ehdotus se Turunväylän siirtäminen vaikka ei Laajalahtea täytettäisi. Talin alue josta se menisi on nykyisin joutomaata, entistä kaatopaikkaa jonne ei voi rakentaa mitään asutusta muutenkaan. Turunväylän nykyinen osuus voitaisiin muuttaa tavalliseksi kaduksi. 

Mahtaisiko mennä läpi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllähän Talin alueelle voi rakentaa, kunhan ei täyttömäelle. Merentäytöllä saisi myös lisätilaa Munkkiniemen ja Munkkivuoren lisärakentamiseen. Tietysti täyttömäellekin voi suorittaa maansiirron. Onhan Hietsun uimarantakin entinen kaatopaikka. Mutta tosiaan - tuon Turunväylän voisi siirtää Haagan liikenneympyrään, mieluummin kuin rakentaa tunnelia Hämeenlinnanväylälle/Pasilanväylälle.

----------


## Compact

> Onhan Hietsun uimarantakin entinen kaatopaikka.


Hietaniemen uimaranta ei nyt ole siinä mielessä "kaatopaikka" kuin me sen sanan tänään ymmärrämme. Sinne kuskattiin aikoinaan "puhdasta" hiekkaa suuriin varastokasoihin ja anskattoon niin se jo jonkin ajan kuluttua oli levinnyt tasaiseksi ja kaupunkilaiset ottivat sen lupaa kysymättä uimarannakseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Munkkivuoren ratikan H/K on juuri noussut 1,1:stä 1,4:ään, kun bussilinjalle 14 tuodaan ensi syksynä lisäauto ja samalla pidennetään tiheän vuorovälin liikennettä.

----------


## hmikko

> Talin alue josta se menisi on nykyisin joutomaata


Golf on kyllä minunkin mielestäni täysin joutava laji.

----------


## Kantokoski

Niin, on tuo golfkenttä Talissa liian keskeisellä paikalla. Alue sopii asuntorakentamiseen. Turunväylän siirrolla ja/tai tunneloinnilla aluetta voisi kehittää, niin meluhaittojen kuin raideliikenteenkin osalta. Meren pienimuotoiset täytöt ovat myös harkinnan arvoisia. Alueelle saisikin kokonaan uuden kaupunginosan. Turunväylän siirtäminen Haagan liikenneympyrään on liikenteen jakautumiselle tarkoituksenmukaisin ratkaisu.

Hietsun uimaranta on kyllä aikoinaan ollut kaatopaikka. Siellä helsinkiläiset köyhät lapset ja aikuisemmatkin tonkivat mahdollista käyttötavaraa.

Pointti siis kuitenkin on ettei täyttömäki estä asuntorakentamista. Se voidaan tarvittaessa siirtää ja maa puhdistaa.

----------


## hylje

Motarin väsääminen meren yli ja ulkoilualueen läpi ei kyllä mene läpi nyky-Suomessa. Realismia on tehdä nykyisestä Munkinseutua arpeuttavasta moottoritiestä katu ilman korvaavaa moottoritietä. 

Jos Helsingin saavutettavuutta Espoon suunnasta halutaan parantaa, se on tarkoituksenmukaista parantamalla Espoon suunnan joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Nykyisin samat joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat samassa puuroutuneessa liikenteessä kuin autoilijat, joka on helpointa korjata  asentamalla ruuhkaisille kaduille esteettömät joukkoliikenneväylät. Autoilu vähenee samalla, kun vähäistä katutilaa otetaan autoilulta pois.

On sitten kaupunkiautoilun kasvattamiskomitean juttu kaivaa rahat moottoritietunneleihin Pasilanväylälle. Liik enne vira ston toimihenkilöiden menoa seuraamalla voi itse kukin vetää johtopäätökset, tuleeko niitä tunneleita ikinä.

----------


## Kaid

No hei, laitetaan siirron ehdoksi, että turhaksi jäävä Turunväylän pätkä *puretaan kokonaan* ja tilalle rakennetaan uusi virkistysalue.  :Wink:

----------


## Kantokoski

Munkkivuoren ja Munkkiniemen välissä Turunväylän molemmin puolin on vaikka kuinka paljon virkistysaluetta. Kovinkaan monessa kaupunginosassa ei ole niin paljoa puistopinta-alaa kuin tuolla, ja on uimarantakin. Eihän golfkenttä palvele kuin muutamia, ja Helsingissä on muitakin golfkenttiä -kuten Paloheinässä. Ei tuota jätetäyttömäen viereistä "peltoaukeaa" käytä kukaan. Turunväylä siirretäköön sinne ja yhdistetään Haagan liikenneympyrään. Merta täytetään kuten tuohon kuvaan olen laittanut, ja rakennetaan uusi kaupunginosa. Kasvaa ne puut ja nurmikot ja puistot täyttömaallakin.

----------


## petteri

> Sama asia koskee myös bussirallia 14-18 Munkkivuori-Töölö-Kamppia. Etenkin Munkkivuoren kunniakierrokset 18 ja 58 pistävät entistä enemmän tukkoon jo muutenkin ahdasta ostarin ympäristöä. Rataa vaan pikaisesti, niin päästään busseista eroon.
> Monen risteyksen etuudet on helpompi järjestää saman suunnan julkisille.


Minusta Munkkivuoren ratikan suunnitelmat olisi syytä piirtää uusiksi, tässä yksi reititysvaihtoehto, kun Kaari ei voi tulla ratikan luo, ratikan pitää mennä Kaaren vierestä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minusta Munkkivuoren ratikan suunnitelmat olisi syytä piirtää uusiksi, tässä yksi reititysvaihtoehto, kun Kaari ei voi tulla ratikan luo, ratikan pitää mennä Kaaren vierestä.


Menisi aika ahtaaksi, jos Kaupintietä ja Kantelettarentietä kulkisi vielä ratikka

----------


## hylje

Ahtauttahan tuolla ratikalla ratkaistaan. Ratikkaan mahtuu enemmän poppoota kuin bussiin, ja roimasti enemmän kuin autoihin. Miksei siis ratikkaa olla jo rakentamassa alueen ruuhkaongelmien ratkaisuksi?

----------


## Jusa

> kun Kaari ei voi tulla ratikan luo, ratikan pitää mennä Kaaren vierestä.


Mutta mistä ne asiakkaat tulevat Kaareen, keskustastako?

----------


## petteri

> Mutta mistä ne asiakkaat tulevat Kaareen, keskustastako?


Varmaan aika paljon muutaman kilometrin säteeltä joka puolelta, toki sitten lisäksi Kehä I:stä kulkijoita. Tulisikohan Kannelmäki - Pohjois-Haaga alueelta 20 % asiakkaista? Ei toki Kaaresta millään Itäkeskuksen tai Sellon tasoista saa julkisen liikenteen saavutettavuudelta.

----------


## hmikko

> kun Kaari ei voi tulla ratikan luo, ratikan pitää mennä Kaaren vierestä.


Tähän voisi hieman provokatorisesti todeta, että kun Kaari ei voi tulla ratikan luo, Kaari oli aivan väärä idea alunperinkin ja joutaa kuolla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei toki Kaaresta millään Itäkeskuksen tai Sellon tasoista saa julkisen liikenteen saavutettavuudelta.


Eikä muutenkaan, kun palveluja vertaa. Isosta omenasta, Sellosta, Jumbosta ja Itäkeskuksesta muodostuu jo kaari, joka sisältää paljon suurempia ja sisältörikkaampia kauppakeskuksia kauempaa saapuville. Helsingin ja Espoon keskuksista, Tikkurilasta, Tapiolasta, Myyrmannista, Columbuksesta ym. aluekeskuksista  löytyy myös vähintään Kaarta vastaava tarjonta. Näinollen sijainti on ainoa kilpailuvaltti, joten esim. Itäkeskusta vastaan on hankala kilpailla. Kaari saattaa kuitenkin syödä lähiostareiden ja asemien palveluita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaari oli aivan väärä idea alunperinkin ja joutaa kuolla.


Ei kai se mihinkään ole kuolemassa, vaan pikemminkin tappaa lähipalveluja Luoteis-Helsingistä?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei kai se mihinkään ole kuolemassa, vaan pikemminkin tappaa lähipalveluja Luoteis-Helsingistä?


Älyttömyyden huippu on, että Pitäjänmäen, Haagan, Lassilan ja Kannelmäen postit yhdistettiin Kaaren postikonttoriin, lisäämättä virkailijoiden määrää. Hankaloittaa päivittäistä elämää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minusta Munkkivuoren ratikan suunnitelmat olisi syytä piirtää uusiksi, tässä yksi reititysvaihtoehto, kun Kaari ei voi tulla ratikan luo, ratikan pitää mennä Kaaren vierestä.
> 
> [katso kuva alkuperäisestä viestistä]


Ei hassumpi idea. Itse tosin tutkisin ensisijaisesti kahta muuta vaihtoehtoa: 1. Kympin (jonka linjausta Ruskeasuolla voisi myös vähän muuttaa) jatkoa Huopalahden asemalle ja Näyttelijäntietä Kaaren kautta Kantsun asemalle. 2. Kympin jatkoa tulevaa Hämeenlinnanbulevardia Kehä I:lle, josta Kaaren kautta Kantsun asemalle.

Pitäjänmäeltä taas veisin ratikan Konalaan, josta Myyrmäkeen (joskus lopulta; voisi hyvin rakentaa vaiheittain) asti joko Vihdintietä Rajatorpan kautta, Malminkartanonhuipun itäpuolelta (jos sen Helsingin luoteiskulman voisi rakentaa) tai sitten itäpuolelta 39:n reittiä. Erityistä siinä olisi kohtaaminen Jokeri II:n kanssa.

----------


## Jussi

> Malminkartanonhuipun itäpuolelta (jos sen Helsingin luoteiskulman voisi rakentaa)


Eikös sitä jo rakenneta: http://www.kuninkaankolmio.fi/honkasuo-malminkartano

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikös sitä jo rakenneta: http://www.kuninkaankolmio.fi/honkasuo-malminkartano


Näköjään ainakin osaa alueesta. Tosin ei näytä sellaiselta kaupunkirakenteelta eikä asukasmäärältä, joka hirveästi vielä saisi ratikkaa sille reitille laittamaan.

----------


## vristo

Liito-oravia pysyvästi Munkkivuoressa:

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387800864243




> Liito-oravalla on luontodirektiivin ja luonnonsuojelulain mukaan erityinen suojeluasema. Pakarinen muistuttaa, että liito-oravan elinpiirejä ei saa hävittää eikä heikentää.
> 
>  Tämä on otettava huomioon paitsi metsänhoidossa, myös muussa maankäytössä.

----------


## petteri

> Liito-oravia Munkkivuoressa:


Kallis liito-oravapelleily lähestynee kohta loppuaan. Kyseessä yleinen eläin, joita on Siperian metsät täynnä, joten liito-oravan suojeluun ei Suomessa ole mitään tarvetta.

----------


## 339-DF

Olisikohan Talin golfaajat lukeneet Soininvaaran valtuustoaloitteen ja tilanneet papanoita netistä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mietitäänpä asia toisin päin: Jos liito-orava voi muuttaa asutuksen lähelle, voi asutusta rakentaa liito-oravan takapihalle. :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Olisikohan Talin golfaajat lukeneet Soininvaaran valtuustoaloitteen ja tilanneet papanoita netistä?


Epäilen, että käyttivät omia  papanoitaan.

----------


## Ketorin

Mietin tässä ihan muita asioita ja tulin miettineeksi, että missäpä pidettäisiin Munkkivuoren linjan vaunuja?

Sehän olisi aika selvästi Töölön varikon vaikutusalueella, mutta mitä olen käsittänyt on, että se on jo nelosesta ja kympistä aika täynnä... Millaisilla ratkaisuilla sinne saisi kenkälusikoitua noin 50 % lisää vaunuja?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mietin tässä ihan muita asioita ja tulin miettineeksi, että missäpä pidettäisiin Munkkivuoren linjan vaunuja?
> 
> Sehän olisi aika selvästi Töölön varikon vaikutusalueella, mutta mitä olen käsittänyt on, että se on jo nelosesta ja kympistä aika täynnä... Millaisilla ratkaisuilla sinne saisi kenkälusikoitua noin 50 % lisää vaunuja?


Otetaan Korjaamo takaisin varikkokäyttöön ja tehdään sinne säilytysraiteita sekä pidennetään nykyisen Töölön hallin raiteita rakentamalla laajennusosa takapihan parkkipaikan päälle. Noillakaan toimilla ei tosin 50 prosenttiin yllettäisi.

----------


## petteri

> Mietin tässä ihan muita asioita ja tulin miettineeksi, että missäpä pidettäisiin Munkkivuoren linjan vaunuja?
> 
> Sehän olisi aika selvästi Töölön varikon vaikutusalueella, mutta mitä olen käsittänyt on, että se on jo nelosesta ja kympistä aika täynnä... Millaisilla ratkaisuilla sinne saisi kenkälusikoitua noin 50 % lisää vaunuja?


Ruskeasuon varikon alueella lienee riittävästi tilaa rakentaa varikkoa useampaan kerrokseen. Eiköhän sinne mahdu uusi ratikkavarikkokin.

----------


## Ketorin

> Otetaan Korjaamo takaisin varikkokäyttöön ja tehdään sinne säilytysraiteita sekä pidennetään nykyisen Töölön hallin raiteita rakentamalla laajennusosa takapihan parkkipaikan päälle. Noillakaan toimilla ei tosin 50 prosenttiin yllettäisi.


Korjaamoja ei taida saada takaisin enää, tuskin ovat enää edes HKL:n omaisuutta. Uuden korjaamon ongelma on myös, että siihen on joku tehnyt talon ovien eteen ja tokkopa siinä rakennuksessa on korjaamoa enää jäljellä kuin seinät... En sitten tiedä, miten helposti nämä kiinteistöjen omistuksen vaihdot tapahtuvat kaupungin sisäisesti. Joka tapauksessa todennäköisin vaihtoehto on, että jos joskus 14 alkaa ajaa ratikkana, niin sitten sitä vain ajetaan Koskelasta käsin.




> Ruskeasuon varikon alueella lienee riittävästi tilaa rakentaa varikkoa useampaan kerrokseen. Eiköhän sinne mahdu uusi ratikkavarikkokin.


Tuli mieleen tästä, että en ole nähnyt missään ikinä kuvia kummastakaan Ruskeasuon varikosta raitiovaunukäytössä.

Raide-jokerin mahdollinen kakkosvarikko muuten varmaan tulisi jonnekin tuolle seudulle, joten ei se ihan pois suljettua olisi, etteikö sieltäkin voisi lähteä liikennöimään joku läntiseen kantakaupunkiin rajoittuva keskustalinja, varsinkin jos linjastouudistus todella tapahtuu; uusi kakkonenkin rajoittuisi aika hyvin länteen.

Näyttää vain pahasti siltä, että nyt puhutaan tosi kaukaisesta tulevaisuudesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Fredan oikaisu ja Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie on vihdoin alkanut kiinnostaa KSV:tä. Hanke on koplattu Vihdintien pikaratikkaan, kun on tehty havainto, etteivät kaikki ratikat mahtuisi sujuvasti Manskulle. Minusta ajatus on oikea ja koplaus looginen. Nyt olisikin paikallaan aloittaa pikaisella tahdilla tämä rinnakkaisradan rakentaminen, jonka jälkeen Mansku voitaisiin parantaa pikaratikkakuntoon.

Helsingin Uutiset kirjoittaa aiheesta: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...uudet-voisivat

----------


## Makke93

> Fredan oikaisu ja Topeliuksenkadun raitiotie on vihdoin alkanut kiinnostaa KSV:tä. Hanke on koplattu Vihdintien pikaratikkaan, kun on tehty havainto, etteivät kaikki ratikat mahtuisi sujuvasti Manskulle. Minusta ajatus on oikea ja koplaus looginen. Nyt olisikin paikallaan aloittaa pikaisella tahdilla tämä rinnakkaisradan rakentaminen, jonka jälkeen Mansku voitaisiin parantaa pikaratikkakuntoon.[/url]


Asiaa on käsitelty Kaupunkiympärisolautakunnassa, mutta jäi ilmeisesti pöydälle pari viikkoa sitten ja käsitellään uudelleen tiistaina. Linkit aineistoon vanhentuivat tämän takia, joten linkkaan nyt uudelleen. 

Yleiskaavan raitioteiden toteutettavuusselvitys: https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf
Kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisselvitys: https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf
Kantakaupungin raitioteiden laajennusten hankekortit: https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf

On kyllä vähän huolestuttavaa, että Tali aijotaan jättää pikkubussin varaan päättämällä Munkkivuoren linja VE2:ssa keskelle Munkkivuorta. Jos sen edes toisi Mesenaatinkujan risteykseen voisi linjan sitten jatkaa Pajamäen kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, jakka Golfkentän vuokrasopimus loppuu/puretaan ja tilalle rakennetaan asuntoja. 

Toinen mikä osui silmään oli VE3, jossa rata on vedetty Huopalahdentieltä Pitäjänmäentielle Haagan liikenneympyrän kautta, eikä Vanhaa viertotietä. Ja sitten valitellaan, että Liikenneympyrään kolmannen linjan vieminen on vaikeaa ja vaatii eritasoratkaisuja.

----------


## 339-DF

> On kyllä vähän huolestuttavaa, että Tali aijotaan jättää pikkubussin varaan päättämällä Munkkivuoren linja VE2:ssa keskelle Munkkivuorta. Jos sen edes toisi Mesenaatinkujan risteykseen voisi linjan sitten jatkaa Pajamäen kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, jakka Golfkentän vuokrasopimus loppuu/puretaan ja tilalle rakennetaan asuntoja.


Ei sinne Munkkivuoren sisälle rataa tule. Vihdintien ratikka kulkee Huopalahdentietä, ostarin kohdalla pysäkki, ja Munkkivuoren sisäosat + Talinranta pyöritetään sitten jollain bussilla.

Korkeintaan tilanteessa, jossa Munkinseudulle tuodaan kolmas raitiolinja 500:n muodossa saatetaan nähdä jonkinlaisia Munkkivuoren sisään meneviä raideratkaisuja, mutta en niitäkään kovin todennäköisenä pitäisi.

----------


## Makke93

> Ei sinne Munkkivuoren sisälle rataa tule. Vihdintien ratikka kulkee Huopalahdentietä, ostarin kohdalla pysäkki, ja Munkkivuoren sisäosat + Talinranta pyöritetään sitten jollain bussilla.
> 
> Korkeintaan tilanteessa, jossa Munkinseudulle tuodaan kolmas raitiolinja 500:n muodossa saatetaan nähdä jonkinlaisia Munkkivuoren sisään meneviä raideratkaisuja, mutta en niitäkään kovin todennäköisenä pitäisi.


No ainakin tuossa laajennusten hankekorteissa tuollainen vaihtoehto on esitetty. Saa kyllä aikamoiseen vastatuuleen tuo ratikka kahlata, jos Munkkivuorestakin keskustaan joutuu käyttää Bussi+Ratikka yhdistelmää pelkän Bussin sijasta. Ei sinne tietenkään Pikaratikkaa viedä kuin korkeintaan 500 päätepysäkkinä, muuta jos rinnakkainen 'hidas'ratikka tulee niin tietenkin se kannatta viedä mielummin munkkivuoren kerrostaloalueelle ja samalla odottamaan jatkoa Talin Golfkentän tilalle tulevaan asuinalueelle, kuin Munkkiniemen kaksikerrostalojen luokse. 

500 nosto raiteille saattaa tulla yllättävän nopeasti. Herttoniemen linjastosuunnitelmassa 500+510 vuoroväli on jo 3min. josta on vaikeata tihentää. Samalla 3min vuorovälillä ollaan 3 bussin letkoissa 550:llä, jolla on paljon parempi liikenneenohjaus  kuin mitä tällä uudella tulee olemaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> No ainakin tuossa laajennusten hankekorteissa tuollainen vaihtoehto on esitetty.


Joo. Virkamiehillä on tapana laatia muutama vaihtoehto, joista yksi on hyvä ja muut huonoja. Syntyy sitten illuusio, että poliitikot tai peräti kansa olisi saanut olla mukana päättämässä, kun ovat valinneet sen hyvän vaihtoehdon  :Wink: 

Sinänsä Talinrantaan päättyvä vaihtoehto olisi ilman muuta kattavin ja asukkaiden kannalta paras. Sen ongelma vaan on, että se edellyttää yhtä linjaa lisää. Nythän ajatus on, että nelonen siirtyy Topeliuksenkadulle ja yksi uusi linja kulkee Kolmikulman kieppeiltä Manskua ja Huopalahdentietä Vihdintielle, jolloin kokonaissaldo on siis yksi uusi linja. Jos lisäksi pitäisi palvella Talinrannan haara, tarvittaisiin kolmaskin linja. Se on kallista, eikä kiskoilla oikein ole tilaakaan (lopputilanteessa).

Hämeenlinnanväylän bulevardiratikka ei vaadi yhtään uutta linjaa, jos 3 jatkuu Pikku Huopalahteen ja 10 kulkee Hämeenlinnanväylää. Tällöin Manskulla olisi kaksi pikaratikkalinjaa eikä muuta.

----------


## Makke93

> Sinänsä Talinrantaan päättyvä vaihtoehto olisi ilman muuta kattavin ja asukkaiden kannalta paras. Sen ongelma vaan on, että se edellyttää yhtä linjaa lisää. Nythän ajatus on, että nelonen siirtyy Topeliuksenkadulle ja yksi uusi linja kulkee Kolmikulman kieppeiltä Manskua ja Huopalahdentietä Vihdintielle, jolloin kokonaissaldo on siis yksi uusi linja. Jos lisäksi pitäisi palvella Talinrannan haara, tarvittaisiin kolmaskin linja. Se on kallista, eikä kiskoilla oikein ole tilaakaan (lopputilanteessa).


Ei välttämättä, samalla tavalla kuin 10 vaihdetaan 3 jatkoon, voidaan 4 ajaa Munkkivuoreen ja jatkaa 7 Meilahdesta Munkkiniemeen 4 tilalle. Toinen vaihtoehto on jättää Laajalahdentien eteläosa ilman raideliikennettä, kun siellä on vähemmän asiakkaita kuin Munkkivuori+Talissa, jos siis joudutaan valitsemaan. 

Lopputilanteessa on näissä suunnitelmissa Jokeri0 ja Tiederatikka Vihdintien ratikan lisäksi eli kolme ratikkaa Tukholmankadulla. Tässä tilanteessa olisi koko Munkkiniemi-Munkkivuori Huopalahdentien vartta lukuun ottamatta ilman suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan jos kerran 14 ja 18 lopetetaan ja raiteille ei mahdu enempää. Itse koplaisin tuohon lisäksi vielä sen yhden hidasratikan kulkemaan Topeliuksenkadulta Munkkivuoren läpi Talin kautta entisen golfkentän poikki Pajamäkeen ja edelleen sitten Pohjois-Haagan päätepysäkille, kun Vihdintie ratikka jatketaan sieltä eteenpäin. Neljän ratikan osuutta olisi vain Haartmanninkatu-Huopalahdenkatu ja kolmen mahdollisesti Laajalahdentielle asti, mikäli Munkkiniemen puistotien eteläisen puolen palvelutasoa parannetaa kierrättämällä Tiederatikka vähän kauempana rannasta. Tuolla välillä ei isoja risteyksiä ole kuin Paciuksenkatu ja Huopalahdenkatu.

Sinällänsähän hidasratikkalinja ei ole sen hitaampi kuin Pikaratikkalinja vaan ero on reitin infrassa, mutta ongelma tulee kun pikaratikoille pitäisi saada liikenne-etuuksia ja liian tiheä vuoroväli pistää muun liikenteen kuralle. Saa nähdä kuinka suuret Munkkiniemen automäärät ovat silloin ja kestääkö automiesten päät 1,25-2,5 minuutin välein liikenneseisauksia.

----------

